# Campy Dereuller parts interchangeable



## shoe3 (Apr 25, 2018)

Can 70s Campy Nouvo Grand sport lower spring work on a 59 Campy Grand sport dereuller???    phil


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 25, 2018)

call this place - they can answer your question
http://www.melpintoimports.com/catalog/contact_us.php 

you also may find the answer in these 61 pages - http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Mel_Pinto_catalog_-_1970_to_1975_scan_1.html


----------

